# HELP: MaxWest AsTro 4.5: Camera Photos too Magenta



## Hirnsausen (Jul 27, 2008)

Hi,

almost all the photos the camera of my MaxWest AsTro 4.5 smartphone is making, are having way too much magenta in it. is there any possibility to fix this? Not meaning any app for photo manipulation (I make way too many photos for that), but I need a way to change the way that camera is functioning or its own software. Thanks.


----------



## reticentAJ (Jan 20, 2013)

What version of Android are you running?


----------



## Hirnsausen (Jul 27, 2008)

Hi, it is 4.4.2 of the Android operating system.


----------



## reticentAJ (Jan 20, 2013)

Do you know if this has happened from day 1 you've had the phone? I'm wondering if you trying to tweak the camera settings to get a better picture or not. If you did, then you could try resetting the camera settings back to factory defaults.


----------



## Hirnsausen (Jul 27, 2008)

From the begin bad. No, I did not tweak. I wished I knew how to, then I could maybe fix this problem. Advises needed.


----------



## reticentAJ (Jan 20, 2013)

If it's bad from the beginning, I'm not sure there is a whole lot that can be done. Either there's an issue with the phone or that's just how it was designed for some reason. 

I'm not really finding anything online in regards to this issue. I've contacted MaxWest and waiting a response from them.


----------



## Hirnsausen (Jul 27, 2008)

Yes, I contacted them, too, some months ago. So far, zero response. :-(


----------



## plodr (Jun 27, 2014)

Here are 15 camera apps. Try one and see if the photos are better quality.
http://www.androidauthority.com/best-camera-apps-for-android-188148/


----------



## Hirnsausen (Jul 27, 2008)

Thanks. I am going to check them out right now. Thinking about different apps, I believe an app that does in realtime a color check on the photo and corrects automatically, would be the best. Let's hope I can find such an app there. My appreciation for the URL.


----------



## reticentAJ (Jan 20, 2013)

I wouldn't think changing the camera app would affect the photos. To me, it would most likely be a hardware design/issue/limitation, but it's worth a try. Didn't even think of that. 

How do you contact MaxWest though? Was it this URL?


----------



## Hirnsausen (Jul 27, 2008)

I believe, yes, it was that URL.

I believe, it is a flaw with the original camera software.


----------



## reticentAJ (Jan 20, 2013)

Why do you believe it is with the original camera software? Did using another app resolve your issue?

I did end up receiving a reply from MaxWest. Here's their response:


> I have consulted with our repair team to see if they have seen this issue and they say no one has. You can try any of the following that may help fix your problem.
> a)Factory Data Reset the device
> b) Reinstall the SW (Link: http://www.mediafire.com/download/eiukbqh63dr2orx/MAXWEST-Astro4.5_V13_Release.zip)
> c) Send in the device for repair.


----------

